# WIPitty doo-dah



## knyfeknerd (Jul 5, 2012)

I've only got absolute crap hand tools, but I've really been having fun screwing around with some handles lately. I'm trying to talk the wife into letting me get a tabletop belt sander and a drill press, but for now it'll have to be a hack attack! It still is hella fun though.
My 1st is a throw-away stamped Dexter-Russell bread knife. I cut the rubbery-plastic handle off. And added this piece of black and white ebony. The hole I drilled in this thing is huge and there is actually a piece of a drill bit in it too! There is enough epoxy in this thing to fill a well. Right now epoxy is my best friend.




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
Also, I tried an octagon. Ha !I suck. None of the edges are equal! The handle is a little pregnant in the middle too. 

Up next is my Henckel 10inch chef. This is one of those knives that doesn't really get super sharp, but it's a must-have in my kit. So, why not experiment on it. Anything would be an improvement over a hard plastic handle. This time I did cocobolo. It was a lot of fun to work with.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
I totally f-ed the tang up with my hand-held belt sander in some spots. I need to add some more epoxy to where the handle meets the finger guard thingy.The rivets are in funny places and different sizes and don't line up. Nothing is symmetrical. I need to remove some epoxy from some other places......hey, it's kinda like me-ugly, but it works.
Thanks for looking. Thought some of you would get a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow man you pay some attention to the fence. Handles look great. 

Oh ya here is a belt sander on sale, that everyone can afford (except me).
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-inch-x-30-inch-belt-sander-2485.html


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 5, 2012)

Do not denigrate your efforts in this regard! You have some very cool stuff going on here! A little work with a file will fix a lot of this and that, and there is nothing wrong with using epoxy! Hand tools came before electricity, so use what you have and be glad for it.


----------



## markenki (Jul 5, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## pitonboy (Jul 5, 2012)

Great work with limited resources; it makes me think I might want to experiment. Tell your wife we think you have a great talent that DEMANDS the use of better power tools


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 5, 2012)

> Wow man you pay some attention to the fence.[/QUOTE]
> Thanks crothy. You should see my shed. No seriously, it will be the backdrop of my next WIP pic. My wife fell out of her chair when she read that.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice work. No worries about the octagons - I have probably made a few hundred by now and they are still not perfect. Just gives them more personality IMHO  And the cocobolo handle definitely has personality, you clearly made it yours.

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 5, 2012)

If your hand is perfectly symmetrical then maybe your handle should be also.


----------



## Line cooked (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice work.....I am in the same hand tool boat, but it's tons of fun


----------



## JohnyChai (Jul 5, 2012)

That handle on the Dexter is lovely...have no clue why you would want to use that knife though!!!


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 6, 2012)

excellent job, keep it up.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 7, 2012)

I did my Tojiro bread in zebrawood with a single brass pin. This was the first Japanese made knife, and damn was it hard to get the pins out of this thing. I think that was definitely the hardest part. I didn't keep to the same shape of the original handle, but I still like the way it came out.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



Also, a little update on my oldie Henckel. I took a lot off the sides. I had this thing way too thick and uncomfortable before. Did the tru-oil thing and sanded to 2k. A lot more of the lighter colored wood came through. This is macassar ebony(I think I called it madagascar before!)Thanks to this forum for the tips and guidance.



[/IMG]BEFORE





[/IMG]AFTER



[/IMG]thanks for looking


----------



## mhenry (Aug 8, 2012)

These look great, and having fun is the key. Have you noticed all the little symmetry problems with that turd handle, dont make yourself crazy trying to be perfect. Like Stefan said it's personality


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 8, 2012)

Wabi sabi bruh vg:


----------

